# Sirius Best of XM - NHL games?



## benaccetto (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi. I became an XM subscriber 5 years ago when I bought a VW Passat. Although I have been using it less and less for music, I still use it a lot to listen to NHL Live and NHL games. I added a second XM account using a receiver in my wife's Subaru that did not have a built in receiver.

I have just bought a brand new Kia Sorrento that has an XM receiver built in. I am using the trial subscription, but found out that I couldn't get any NHL coverage without subscribing to the XM option.

Obviously, I would like to merge the two accounts, but a quick read through the forums seems to indicate that might be difficult. A couple of questions for the experienced sat-radio people here:

1. If I subscribe to the Everything XM, I know that I will get the NHL channel, but will I also get the other XM channels that carry NHL games live?

2. What do I do about my wife's account? She primarily uses satellite radio to get the Broadway channel which is also available on Sirius. However, since she is using a portable receiver that I had installed, what do I do about a Sirius receiver. Are they even available? I guess that I could hold on to the XM account, but I don't think that I will get a multi-radio account like I had before.

With an iPhone and bluetooth streaming in my new Sorrento, I doubt that I will sign up for sat-radio unless I can somehow get live NHL games on the receiver.

Thanks.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

I assume what you mean is the Kia came with a SIRIUS radio, not an XM Radio, correct?

In that case, you'd need SIRIUS with the best of XM and you'd get all the NHL games, yes


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Huh, actually maybe not... http://www.sirius.com/bestofxm

SIRIUS's Best Of XM package has always been a bit of a rip off (except for The ViRUS ofcourse) and now I know why 

XM with Best of SIRIUS is a much better value even with that overpaid shock jock.

At peek at the FAQ shows that you would indeed get NHL Play by Play on the 'XM Play-by-play' channels so I think you'd be good


----------



## benaccetto (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually, I am hoping to find someone who actually can listen to 5 to 7 games a night on all the hockey channels with Sirius and Best of XM. I am worried that Sirius doesn't support getting all the games.


----------

